
May 11, 868: Signed, Sealed, Delivered  - Anon84
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2009/05/dayintech_0511
======
chaosmachine
"Reverently made for universal free distribution"

The first known instance of a creative commons license?

------
i2hsu
That's Chinese, not Sanskrit...

